
Ask HN: Does a privacy first Google Photos exist, and if not, why? - flappynerd
I love the convenience of Google Photos, that provides the all your photos and videos from an app, always accessible.<p>But I strongly dislike that the whole thing is unencrypted, and with the data leak that occurred previously, it feels even less motivated to store my photos there.<p>Is there a privacy first alternative with great UX, and if not, are there some obvious reasons why there doesn&#x27;t exist alternatives? Technical or otherwise.
======
mceachen
I'm building it. You host it (either in your local computer or on a cloud
droplet that you own), so your data stays yours.

This last beta release is free in exchange for your feedback, then there will
be free and paid subscription tiers. Here's what's coming:
[https://photostructure.com/about/v-0-8/](https://photostructure.com/about/v-0-8/)

Here's why I'm building it, and how it's different:
[https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

~~~
giantg2
Do you strip geotags?

